# 3 phase generator insulation test



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/4035721/Stitch-InTime-insulation


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

wbrancow said:


> Please can someone tell me how to do this usin megaohm meter. Is it only do between ground and phases or on diferent way. Please give me more details.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Depends on the generator type and construction. Main windings are meggered for 10 minutes phase to ground, take readings at 30 seconds, 60 seconds, and 10 minutes and calculate DAR and PI. Record winding temps at each readings so you can temperature correct you readings to 40 degrees C. 

However this is just 1 of many tests that should be done on a generator. I suggest you hire a certified testing company that does this sort of thing everyday.


----------



## sohad (Aug 7, 2009)

megaohm meter using between winding & ground to test the isolation and using between phase & phase .. phase & neutral to test the resistance for winding & testing the isolation between the phases.


----------

